# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Controlar e eliminar cianobactérias

## NunoCarvalho

Olá

Deixo aqui um texto que acho útil a todos os que têm cianobactérias no aquário:

"Note que desde o início deste artigo, embora eu me refira a essas algas como algas vermelhas, no entanto, elas podem aparecer em seu aquário em uma variedade de cores. As que mais prevalescem, são os tipos avermelhados, chamadas comumente de Red Slime Algae, o nome com a qual a maioria dos aquaristas se referem a elas. Então, novamente, nem todos os tipos também são limosos. Vocês já devem ter notado que o limo que se vê não é as algas propriamente ditas, nem aglomeração de cianobactérias, mas o que se vê é a exudação delas. Na verdade, as algas estão sob esse manto limoso. 
Uma vez que cianobactérias estão presentes no aquário e você deseja erradicá-las, ou previnir-se de sua ocorrência, requer-se uma aproximação estruturada, dedicada e persistente. 
A combinação de tais práticas assegura que cianobactérias não reapareçam após um período breve de tempo ou até mesmo depois de uma passagem de tempo mais longa, porque você está fazendo o que é necessário para manter os níveis de nutrientes que elas exigem para crescer, baixos ou muito baixos. 
O propósito deste artigo é passar pelos vários passos e intervenções você precisa empregar em cada caso. Eles estão listados numa determinada ordem, como aquaristas normalmente não intervém até que algas limosas apareçam, freqüentemente para a surpresa total do aquarista que pensou que estava fazendo todo o necessário para assegurar condições de qualidade de água excelentes em seu tanque. 
Muitos passos preventivos podem, porém, ser efetuados para ter a certeza de que algas não aparecerão no primeiro distúrbio. Essa é a situação ideal e deveria ser a meta de todo aquarista. Embora, na natureza (sistema aberto), cianobactérias representem papéis importantes na cadeia da vida, não foi demonstrado que elas sirvam a qualquer função necessária dentro de um aquário (sistema fechado). Alguns animais, inclusive peixes, podem vir a se alimentar delas, porém para isso, você deveria providenciar essa alimentação regularmente e esse não é o caso. 
Usar outros métodos que não os descritos aqui, também pode funcionar, mas o problema normalmente é que você só estará lidando com o efeito e não a causa. Se você não atua diretamente sobre as causas, suas cianobactérias invariavelmente reaparecerão porque os nutrientes dos quais elas dependem (material orgânico dissolvido principalmente) não foram eliminados do tanque. Para livrar o tanque dessas pragas, de uma vez por todas, você precisará eliminar esses nutrientes primeiro e então seguir boas "técnicas de manutenção", prevenindo o COD, ou Carbono Orgânico Dissolvido, ou outros materiais orgânicos dissolvidos, de fomentar essas algas. 
Neste caso " outros " métodos se referem ao uso de maneiras diferentes para retirar fisicamente do tanque as algas, ou o uso de antibióticos. O primeiro normalmente é só um método paliativo e o segundo pode destruir seu filtro biológico e pode conduzir ao aparecimento de amônia, nitrito e resultar em muito estresse aos animais. Possivelmente, quando isto acontece, você pode achar que seu tanque está reciclando completamente porque os antibióticos destruíram sua filtragem biológica. Reciclar é um fator estressante alto para todos os animais e normalmente conduzirá o peixe que é acometido, a ser infestado com parasitas, criando outro problema que é até mais difícil de tratar em se tratando de aquário de corais. 
Erradicar cianobactérias pode parecer bastante complicado, mas na verdade não o é. Realmente não é. Boas técniocas de manutenção mantém a química da água em bom estado, e beneficia os habitantes de todo o tanque. Além, também de prevenir o crescimento de outras formas de algas indesejáveis (por exemplo algas filamentosas e diatomáceas), também previne o aparecimento de outros tipos de cianobactérias. 
Quando algo dá errado no aquário, a causa são distúrbios na química da água, tornando-a pior, em 99 por cento de todos os casos. Os processos descritos aqui, desde que eles melhorem a qualidade de água, resultarão em um aquário bem mantido globalmente, não só combatendo as algas daninhas. 
É assumido, e deveria ser entendido, que todo aquarista deve se conscientizar que é necessário utilizar um ótimo skimmer. Não há rodeios quanto a isso, você precisa de um bom skimmer. É uma boa práticar utilizar um skimmer aproximadamente do dobro da capacidade de seu aquário. 
Frequentemente skimmers não são levados a sério, e isso é um grave erro por parte dos aquaristas. A menos que você seja um exímio aquarista com grande conhecimento de química de água e biologia, você terá que utilizar um excelente skimmer se quiser obter sucesso em aquário de corais biológicamente carregados (o que é o mais comum). Skimmers removem muitos elementos indesejáveis, melhorando em muito a qualidade da água. É importante notar que além de compostos danosos, o skimmer retira também compostos benéficos aos habitantes do aquário. Isso é inevitável. O bom disso, porém, é que facilmente pode-se usar elementos aditivos no tanque de maneira a suplementar as eventuais perdas para o skimmer. 
Na maioria dos casos os nutrientes nos quais as algas prosperam são materiais orgânicos dissolvidos. De onde este material vem? Vem da degradação e desarranjo de qualquer coisa que está ou que estava viva no aquário. 

As fontes incluem (não apenas): 

Secreções de Peixes 
Secreções de Invertebrados 
Outras formas vivas no aquário 
Algas e Bactérias, mortas ou vivas 
Excrementos e dejetos orgânicos 
Excrementos que contêm comida parcialmente digerida 
Alimento não aproveitado. 
Restos de processos Metabólicos ou Catabólicos 
Material das rochas vivas 
Animais microscópicos ou que não possam ser vistos, que estejam vivos, ou morrendo, em rochas vivas ou não 
Aditivos usados pelo aquarista que são ricos em material orgânico 
Comida viva 

Como você pode ver essa é uma lista parcial e já está ficando numerosa, portanto, fonte de material orgânico é o que não falta num aquário. 
Quando quaisquer destes começam a decompor, são lançados compostos orgânicos que se misturam com a água. Estas combinações se tornam a " fonte " nutriente que conduz ao aparecimento súbito de manchas de cianobactérias então. No princípio elas são pequenas e podem aparecer em apenas uma ou duas áreas. Estas manchas rapidamente ficam maiores e maiores se nada for feito para impedí-las. De repente eles são visíveis em mais de uma área do tanque e são agora grande e horrorosas. 
É importante não confundir essas algas/bactérias, com as diatomáceas, que são micro-algas totalmente diferentes, e até certo ponto benéficas, talvez a maneira mais prática de identificar ambas é que as diatomáceas são invariavelmente marrons, enquanto que as cianobactérias e red slime algaes podem Ter várias cores, além destas produzirem sob o limo, bolhas que se parecem com bolhas de ar, porém bem brilhantes, que ficam presas ao limo. 
Bem, voltando à guerra... você pode ter tentado seus melhores esforços para eliminá-las com sifonamento, e estes parecem surtir quase nenhum efeito. Trocas de água não parecem fazer muita diferença. Tudo que você faz não funciona, as algas aparecem e continuam crescendo e reaparecendo, às vezes em mais de um lugar, às vezes em outros, freqüentemente no mesmo. Este processo na verdade acontece rapidamente. Realmente, você pode sifoná-las noite a dentro, e na manhã seguinte vê-las lá novamente. Isto pode, eu entendo, ser uma experiência muito frustrante. Quando a pessoa tenta todos os tipos de remédios e nenhum parece render qualquer efeito positivo, o resultado é desencorajador. Entretanto este artigo tem a pretensão de poder salvá-lo dessa situação 
Vamos dar uma olhada no que acontece no aquário: 
As condições que somam compostos orgânicos para a água sempre existem em seu aquário e provavelmente há mais de uma fonte o que se deve fazer é mantê-las sob controle. Quando a química da água foge de seu controle, as causa podem ser multiplas. 
O skimmer remove " alguns " destes materiais orgânicos dissolvidos, mas mais é produzido do que o skimmer está removendo. Isso é uma ocorrência comum. Ou a carga biológica é alta ou o skimmer é muito pequeno, ou ambos. Em qualquer caso, COD começará a se acumular. 
Com o tempo, a quantidade de material orgânico dissolvido chega a uma fase e uma concentração onde começa a dar lugar ao aparecimento de Cianobactérias e Red Slime Algaes porque há agora muitos nutrientes presentes para permitir este crescimento. 
Conforme aumenta a quantidade de cianobactérias, aumenta também a quantidade de compostos orgânicos dissolvidos, já que todo o limo sobre as algas é composto destes nutrientes, e a remoção de parte das algas, libera esse limo, retroalimentando novas cepas de cianobactérias· 
Isso faz com que hajam surtos de crescimentos de algas cada vez que elas são sifonadas 
É claro também que boa parte das bactérias morrem e acrescentam-se ao limo, aumentando ainda mais a oferta de nutrientes, esse é um processo contínuo e o COD continua subindo e subindo. 
Compostos orgânicos não são a única questão envolvida no crescimento de Cianobactérias ou Red Slime Algae). Ferro é outro nutriente, mas em menor grau que COD (material orgânico dissolvido na água). 
Quem já passou por essa situação sabe exatamente o que estou tentando descrever aqui. 
Uma vez que o círculo de crescimento das algas tenha sido detectado pelo aquarista, deve-se intervir o mais rápido possível, a fim de não permitir que o tanque seja tomado por essas pragas. As cianobactérias sufocam os animais levando-os a morte e contribuindo mais e mais para agravar o quadro. 
Em essência, quando o nível de nutrientes fica alto, aparecem cianobactérias ou Red Slime Algaes e isso é inevitável. 
A chave então, é manter esse nível baixo. Isto é alcançado com o uso de bons skimmers, mas pode ser necessário utilizar outros meios, principalmente se você já tiver essas algas no aquário. 
Bem, tudo isso para chegarmos aqui. 
Abaixo, os procedimentos sugeridos para erradicação e prevenção contra as malignas 
Se elas estiverem presentes, você precisará abaixar o nível orgânico dissolvido na água do tanque. Isto pode ser alcançado obviamente por trocas parciais de água, ajustes no skimmer ou então você pode utilizar uma solução de permanganato de potássio. Thiel Aqua Tech vende uma solução chamada Redox + Líquid. 
De todos os métodos listados acima, o que lhe dará os melhores e mais rápidos resultados é o uso do Redox +. É um oxidante forte, demolirá o material orgânico e permitirá ao skimmer remover de um modo mais fácil os resíduos (quando você usar irá notar a mudança na cor da água do skimmer) 
NOTA: quando você usar permanganato, remova os seguintes elementos do sistema de filtragem de seu aquário; 

· Removedores de Nitrato 
· Removedores de Fosfato 
· Removedores de Silicato 
· Carvão Ativado 
· Produtos como SuperChem, ChemiPure, ChemZorb 
· Poly Filters 
· Outros produtos similares 

O mais importante e deixar o skimmer funcionando 
É interessante fazer uma boa troca parcial de água antes de começar a usar o permanganato. Assim evita-se aumentar o estresse sobre os animais. Lembre-se, o estresse deve ser evitado a todo o custo. Nessas horas, estresse leva geralmente a infestações parasitárias nos peixes, piorando em muito o quadro geral. Tensão é a última coisa que você deseja introduzir no aquário. 
Siga as instruções no rótulo do Redox + e não overdose. Não há nenhum benefício nisso, só perigo e mais tensão. Adicione várias vezes ao dia a intervalos regulares e fique de olho no copo coletor do skimmer. As vezes é necessário dar uma fechadinha no skimmer para não retirar muita água, mas, deixe o skimmer tirar mais que o normal, essa é a intenção. 
Retirar algas por sifonamento durante o tratamento também pode ser feito, e colabora no processo. O processo como um todo não é rápido. Você pode precisar tratar durante 5 ou mais dias, vários vezes ao dia, dependendo de quanto material orgânico dissolvido residir no tanque. 
O tratamento com permanganato deve ser realizado com a frequência necessária, que é a adição da dose recomendada de 2 em 2 horas, durante 4 a 5 dias, ou até que se pronuncie a diminuição das cianobactérias. Quando o aquarista notar a diminuição, pode aumentar o intervá-lo para 3 horas. Se você não estiver em casa o dia todo e se ninguém puder fazer isto para você, o método sugerido é para você adicionar uma dose de manhã, e outra dose quando você voltar casa e então outra dose antes de dormir, isso irá lhe garantir no mínimo 3 doses diárias. Se você conseguir adicionar 2 vezes na parte da manhã, melhor ainda. Tenha certeza entretanto que eles as doses são adicionadas com um intervalo de no mínimo 2 horas. 
Não é incomum, que durante o tratamento ocorram explosões de algas vermelhas no tanque, isso ocorre quando há muito material dissolvido, você não pode desistir, e deve continuar com o tratamento 
A solução óbvia é continuar tratando com a solução de permanganato até o COD diminuir o suficiente para que as algas não voltem. Continue tirando com sifonamento tudo que puder. Isto, como já foi dito, acelera o processo. 
Após o término do tratamento (quando voce perceber que não há mais algas), continue com o tratamento por mais 4 a 5 dias, porém com apenas 2 doses diárias. Isso irá prevenir o aparecimento de novas levas de algas. 
Permanganato de potássio, até mesmo em forma diluída é um poderoso oxidante. Você precisa seguir às dosagem recomendadas ou o produto criará um ambiente muito alto em pH. Então, é melhor jogar na certeza. Embora as dosagem sejam previamente testadas, aquários diferem entre sí, na reação à adição do Redox + líquido. Portanto, para não haver desastres, você pode; 

· Usar a metade da dosagem recomendada 
· Observar o interválo mínimo de 2 horas entre as dosagens 
· Observar os animais 
· Se os corais se fecharem, diminuir a dosagem 
· Se eles permanecerem abertos, aumentar a dosagem até a dosagem 
recomendada 
· A quantidade que você adiciona de uma vez é menos importante que a freqüência e 
a continuação do tratamento. 

Isso é por que adicionando menos mas observando o intervalo de 2 horas entre as dosagens, renderão os mesmos resultados, ou seja, oxidação de compostos orgânicos e a remoção destes do tanque. 
A chave nesta seção de tratamento e erradicação é continuar durante alguns dias a adicionar a solução, certificando-se de que os níveis de compostos orgânicos dissolvidos estarão realmente em níveis muito baixos. 
É importante saber e impedir as causas da acumulação de DOC na água, podem ser eles; 

· Superalimentação 
· Skimmer subdimensionado 
· Válvula de Venturi precisa de limpeza 
· Pedras porosas do skimmer precisa ser trocada 
· Obstrução de ar no skimmer 
· Carga Biológica muito alta 
· Muito material orgânico sendo adicionado ao aquário 

E assim por diante. Estes são apenas alguns. 
Após eliminar as cianobactérias que estavam no tanque e abaixar o COD a níveis aceitáveis. O próximo passo é manter o COD baixo. Isto é alcançado assegurando ótimo skimming e não superalimentando e não sobrecarregando o tanque. 
Aquário que utilizam filtros denitrificantes, bem projetados e em bom funcionamento não propiciam explosões de cianobactérias nem red slime algaes, isso porque as bactérias que habitam o filtro se alimentam desses compostos orgânicos dissolvidos, e com isso metabolizam os nitratos de quebra, o que é ótimo para todo mundo, certo? 
Portanto, filtros denitrificantes, bons skimmers, boa circulação e boas técnicas de manutenção são as respostas no combate a essas verdadeiras estraga-prazeres de nosso fascinante e desgastante hobby"

----------


## Samuel Rocha

faltou falar do CHEMI-CLEAN da Boyd que se pode usar com corais e invertebrados e não afecta o filtro biológio .foi o melhor anti-algas que usei .

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Nuno

Tenho pessoalmente um acordo de cavalheiros com o *Ricardo Miozzo*, o editor da revista @qua, em que todos os artigos por ele publicados (dele, ou autorizados por colaboradores dele proprio) podem permanecer no nosso forum o que muitos nos honra e a mim em especial. Por isso agradeço que sempre que colocares algum artigo da revista @qua seja colocado um link com a referencia ao autor e á página de onde foi extraido.

Artigo de *Peter Carloni* extraido ra revista @aqua

http://www.aqua.brz.net/rep/marinho62.htm

----------


## Marco Macae

Alguem sabe o nome completo do Redox +, fizx uma busca no ebay e não encontro o produto.

Need Help, onde comprar?

----------

